# Workspace/Eclipse



## steff3 (18. Jan 2006)

wie kann man einen neuen workspace anlegen? :?:


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

mkdir

(ist nur ein Ordner...)


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (18. Jan 2006)

was ich bisher nie verstanden habe:

Warum brauch ich überhaupt einen Workspace?

 Prinzipiell sollte es doch egal sein, wo ich meine Projekte habe. Besonders übel wird es dann, wenn ich Demoprogramme zu einem Hauptprojekt habe, die wiederum eigene Projekte sind. Logisch liegen die bei mir halt in der Verzeichnisstruktur unterhalb des Hauptprojektes.  Aber damit kommt eclips auf Grund des Workspace Konzeptes überhaupt nicht klar

Ist meines Wissens nach auch die einzige IDE, die dieses Konzept verwendet.  Alle anderen (IMHO vernünfitegeren) IDEs kommen auch ohne klar.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

du kannst dir ja so viele Workspaces machen wie du willst



> The Eclipse workspace provides a powerful suite of tools to allow plug-ins to keep notified and up to date when resources change.



jede IDE kennt so ein Konzept, nur heisst es eben dann anders...


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (18. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du kannst dir ja so viele Workspaces machen wie du willst



Schon, aber die Umschaltung zwischen den workspaces ist halt nicht so wirklich gelungen, da es ewig viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

IMHO für mich so völlig unbrauchbar, insbesondere für den von mir geschilderten Zweck.



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > The Eclipse workspace provides a powerful suite of tools to allow plug-ins to keep notified and up to date when resources change.
> 
> 
> 
> jede IDE kennt so ein Konzept, nur heisst es eben dann anders...



Glaube ich nicht. Das Konzept eines Projektes schon, aber nicht eines Workspace. 

Wie würdest du denn den Workspace z.B. bei emacs nennen? Mit jdee und ecb nicht nur editor, sondern IDE.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

dann ist das eben gut versteckt



> A project file is a Lisp file that the JDEE loads and evaluates whenever you open a Java source file belonging to a specific project. The JDEE has commands that save the current settings of JDEE project variables in the project file for the current project. Project files thus allow you to save and restore project-specific settings of JDEE customization variables. For example, you can use a project file to set the value of the jde-global-classpath variable to a project-specific classpath automatically whenever you load a file belonging to that project.
> How the JDE Finds Project Files
> 
> To simplify the task of finding project files, the JDE makes two assumptions. First, it assumes that all Java source files relating to a particular project live in a single directory tree. Second, it assumes that all project files have the same file name. The name assumed by default is prj.el. You can use the JDE configuration variable jde-project-file-name to specify another name.
> ...




oft hat man es eben mit Dingern zu tun, die in mehrere getrennte Projekte aufgeteilt werden sollen; dazu dient eben ein Workspace, weil sich die eclipser nicht auf "Projekte unterhalb von Projekten" einlassen wollten

so was wie einen "Wurzelordner" mit dem man gerade arbeitet gibt es einfach in jeder IDE


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (18. Jan 2006)

Ich denke, dass hier die Begriffe Workspace und Projekt verwechselt werden.

Egal, ich muss ja nicht damit arbeiten. Eclipse deckt einfach nicht die Anforderungen ab, die ich an eine IMHO vernünftige IDE stelle.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

Ich frage mich, was an einem Feature schlecht ist, das völlig optional ist und nix kostet. Was sind das für Anforderungen an eine IDE, gewisse Möglichkeiten NICHT zu bieten??

du kannst ja den Projektordner beliebig festlegen (auch ausserhalb des Workspaces)? und immer mit einem Workspace arbeiten der leer ist? und Projekte beliebig in Working Sets zusammenfassen??


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (18. Jan 2006)

Es kostet etwas:
1. Die Zeit zwischen dem Unschalten zwischen Workspaces. 
2. Die Möglichkeit Unterprojekte innerhalb eines Workspaces anzulegen

Das waren auch die Anforderungen die ich genannt hatte.
Ich finde das Workspace-Konzept in eclipse einfach völlig misslungen. Meine persönliche Meinung.

Projekte ausserhalb des Workspaces gehen meiner Erfahrung nach nicht, zumindest kann ich neue Projekte innerhalb des aktiven workspace anlegen. Was soll so etwas? Damit ist es auch nicht völlig optional.

Es gibt noch einige weitere Punkte, die mich an eclipse stören, die aber sicherlich nicht weiter führen. IMHO gibt es besser Alternativen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

Rheuma-Kay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kostet etwas:
> 1. Die Zeit zwischen dem Unschalten zwischen Workspaces.
> 2. Die Möglichkeit Unterprojekte innerhalb eines Workspaces anzulegen



1. zeugt doch nur von völlig falscher Einrichtung (oder man ist hauptberuflicher Debugger für 30 Anwendungen), man richtet seinen Workspace doch so ein, dass man nicht jeden Tag wechseln muss

2. hä? ein Workspace besteht doch nur aus Projekten??

3. "Projekte innerhalb von Projekten" kann keine IDE die ich kenne

4. "Projekte ausserhalb des Workspaces gehen meiner Erfahrung nach nicht" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, auf der ersten Seite des Wizards von "New Java Projekt" kann ich ein beliebiges Directory auswählen...


----------



## flanker (18. Jan 2006)

Rheuma-Kay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass hier die Begriffe Workspace und Projekt verwechselt werden.
> 
> Egal, ich muss ja nicht damit arbeiten. Eclipse deckt einfach nicht die Anforderungen ab, die ich an eine IMHO vernünftige IDE stelle.




Interessant, welche Anforderungen sind es denn?
Man kann auch "googlen" wie man mit eclipse arbeitet


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (19. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Rheuma-Kay hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe leider den Eindruck dass du 
a. entweder nicht gelesen hast, was ich bisher geschrieben habe oder
b. meine Zielvorstellungen nicht verstanden hast.

ad 1.
ich habe tatsächlich mehrere Projekte quasi gleichzeitig in der Bearbeitung. Einige davon haben Unterprojekte in darunterliegenden Ordnern
Diese Konstruktion kann ich mit dem Workspace-Konzept von Eclipse nicht abbilden.

Wie bereits gesagt, zwingt mir das Workspace-Konzept Einschränkungen auf, die ich so nicht akzeptieren kann und die mir keinerlei Vorteile bring. Deswegen bleibt es in meinen Augen völliger Unsinn.

ad 2.
siehe 1

ad 3.
Missverständnis.habe mich wohl leider missverständlich ausgedrückt. Gemeint sind hier Projekte in Unterverzeichnissen des Hauptprojektes

ad 4.
Das beliebige Verzeichnis sehe ich bei der Test-Eclipse-Installation (3.1.1) nur für das Anlegen eines Projektes für bereits bestehenden Quellcode

Ich sehe dort:
Contents
1 Create new project in workspace
2 Create project from existing source

Bei 2 kann ich da tatsächlich ein bestehendes Verzeichnis auswählen, aber nichts neu erstellen. Warum das so ist bleibt mir weiterhin völlig unverständlich.

Natürlich kann ich danach googlen, wie man mit eclipse arbeitet. Ich kann aber auch einfacher andere IDEs verwenden, die nicht ein so merkwürdiges Konzept verwenden. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich mit Einschränkungen leben soll, wenn es auch anders geht.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, dass mir mal jemand vernünfig darlegen kann, warum ich einen oder mehrere Workspaces überhaupt brauche. Das bisher gesagte fand ich nicht wirklich überzeugend.


----------



## bygones (19. Jan 2006)

Ich habe meine Projekte strukturiert unter einer Location - dieses ist zugleich mein Workspace... Nutze ich ein neues Projekt so kommt dies auch unter diesen Ordner - wäre mir zu blöd 10 Projekte zu haben, die wild verteilt auf irgendwelchen Platten liegen.....

bygones



			
				Rheuma-Kay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, dass mir mal jemand vernünfig darlegen kann, warum ich einen oder mehrere Workspaces überhaupt brauche. Das bisher gesagte fand ich nicht wirklich überzeugend.


wieso sollte man ? wenn es dir nicht passt und du ne bessere Lösung hast - wayne ?!


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (19. Jan 2006)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe meine Projekte strukturiert unter einer Location - dieses ist zugleich mein Workspace... Nutze ich ein neues Projekt so kommt dies auch unter diesen Ordner - wäre mir zu blöd 10 Projekte zu haben, die wild verteilt auf irgendwelchen Platten liegen.....



Es geht nicht primär darum, Projekte über mehrere Festplatten zu verstreuen, sondern Projekte unterhalb des Hauptprojektordners haben zu wollen. Beispiel: demo zu einem Framework. Das möchte ich nicht neben einem anderen Projekt haben.

bygones


			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Rheuma-Kay hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eventuell gibt es ja einen wirklich sinnvollen Grund, warum man das mit den Workspaces so machen sollte, der mir bisher entgangen ist. Ich möchte ja auch gerne dazu lernen.

Um es klar zu stellen:
Ich möchte überhaupt nicht gegen eclipse hetzen oder es verteufeln. Ich möchte es einfach bloß verstehen. Ich denke, dass ein Forum wie diese hier ein geeignter Platz ist, um das zu erreichen, indem man Leute fragt, die das benutzen und mir vielleicht erklären können, warum.


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

ok, mal anders rum gefragt:

ich fände es auch toll, wenn es eine IDE gäbe, bei der "Projekte in Projekten" verschachtelt sind, so dass 

myframework -> subproject -> subsubprojekt

gleichzeitig eine Ordnerhierarchie UND eine abstrakte Projekthierarchie ist. Kannst du mal eine IDE nennen, die sowas beherscht?


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (19. Jan 2006)

JBuilder?

Dort kann ich Projekte in einer Projketgruppe zusammen fassen. Die Projekte können an beliebiger Stelle stehen und ich kann einzelne Projekte auf mein Hauptprojekt verweisen lassen.

jdee?

Dort kann ich in Unterordnern ebenfalls eigene Projekte haben.

Beide kommen ohne workspace aus und ich verstehe immer noch nicht den Vorteil eines solchen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

und was ist eine Projektgruppe anderes als ein Workspace??

=> Beim "from existing sources" Dialog in Eclipse einfach einen leeren Ordner angeben?


----------



## Rheuma-Kay (19. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was ist eine Projektgruppe anderes als ein Workspace??
> 
> => Beim "from existing sources" Dialog in Eclipse einfach einen leeren Ordner angeben?



Wie gesagt kann eine Projektgruppe Projekte beinhalten, die in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen liegen.
Ich habe auch mal versucht, Projekte aus verschiedenen Ordnern in einem Workspace zu integrieren bekomme aber ständig Fehlermeldungen, weil Pfadangaben nicht vernünfitg aufgelöst werden. Hauptproblem scheint dabei zu sein, dass eclipse an dieser Stelle nicht mit relativen Pfadangaben arbeiten kann und diese immer auf den aktuellen Workspace bezieht. Das scheint mir an dieser Stelle einfach nicht ausgereift zu sein. Relative Angaben sind mir wichtig, wenn in einer Gruppe gearbeitet wird und nicht überall dieselben Pfadangaben bestehen.

Daneben duert das Umschalten zwischen verschiedenen Workspaces elendig lange. Wenn das schneller ginge, wäre der workspace sicherlich akzeptabler.

Hmmm...irgendwie habe ich da schon wieder wiederholt, was ich am Anfang gesagt habe ;-)


----------



## Dukel (19. Jan 2006)

Rheuma-Kay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Daneben duert das Umschalten zwischen verschiedenen Workspaces elendig lange. Wenn das schneller ginge, wäre der workspace sicherlich akzeptabler.
> 
> Hmmm...irgendwie habe ich da schon wieder wiederholt, was ich am Anfang gesagt habe ;-)



Was hast du in den verschiedenen Workspaces? Verschiedene Projekte (um mehrere Projekte zu einem grossen (dem Workspace) Projekt zusammen zufassen)?

Du kannst doch alle Projekte dann in einen Workspace reinpacken (egal wo die gespeichert sind).
Und vielleicht hilft das bei deinem unterprojektproblem: Properties von einem Projekt - Java Build Path - Projects - dort die benötigten Projekte einfügen.


----------

